# Need help with my pond



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

I added some debris to my pond, but as you can see I didn't finish with the layer of water. I fear that if I add water to try to finish it, it will show the seam where it meets the already dried edge. I'm using woodland scenic water. I'm looking for ideas on how to hide the seam. Perhaps adding more lilly pads?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

It is looking good. Yea, I can see the problem. Maybe more lily will over that line. Perhaps woods will do the job to show that the water is trying to go down there but being blocked as being held back?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wood would be more realistic than lilies. It is not unusual for a large tree to fall across a stream or pond and partly block the water flow. Then smaller branches get caught on the log, and you have a log-jamb. Water lilies grow mostly in water that does not move -- which means small ponds or the edges of very slowly moving streams. Moving water disrupt their floating leaves.

Is Kermit somewhere in that group of water lilies??


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought about doing the logs. I might get away with a log jam on one side, but on both?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Glue a bunch of rocks (WS Talus makes good ones) across the stream, following the dividing line. Add gloss gel (or WS Water Effects) to represent a few rapids. Decorate with white paint to simulate foam. Add some very small twigs caught on the rocks.

No one will ever see it, and only you will know it's there!


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> No one will ever see it, and only you will know it's there!


Unless you tell them with pride!


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Glue a bunch of rocks (WS Talus makes good ones) across the stream, following the dividing line. Add gloss gel (or WS Water Effects) to represent a few rapids. Decorate with white paint to simulate foam. Add some very small twigs caught on the rocks.
> 
> No one will ever see it, and only you will know it's there!


Only problem is it's not a stream, it's a pond. The photo doesn't show the entire scope. So I doubt foamy rapids would make sense.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Now I have to put my foot in my month! *palmface*


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Put a small walking bridge over it.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

hokie1525 said:


> Only problem is it's not a stream, it's a pond. The photo doesn't show the entire scope. So I doubt foamy rapids would make sense.


Put a beaver lodge in the middle of it??


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

hokie1525 said:


> Only problem is it's not a stream, it's a pond. The photo doesn't show the entire scope. So I doubt foamy rapids would make sense.


I have seen more than one pond in which there are two distinct levels, with water flowing from one to the other, especially those whose construction is partially engineered. The Plitvice Lakes, in Croatia, is an area of about a hundred square miles of nothing but that.

And, sometimes, we have to work with our mistakes, and modify them into something they weren't originally intended to be. Apocryphally, the barely sticky glue on the back of Post-It notes was derived from an unsuccessful attempt to form a very strong adhesive for bonding tiles on the space shuttle.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> I have seen more than one pond in which there are two distinct levels, with water flowing from one to the other, especially those whose construction is partially engineered. The Plitvice Lakes, in Croatia, is an area of about a hundred square miles of nothing but that.
> 
> And, sometimes, we have to work with our mistakes, and modify them into something they weren't originally intended to be. Apocryphally, the barely sticky glue on the back of Post-It notes was derived from an unsuccessful attempt to form a very strong adhesive for bonding tiles on the space shuttle.


I understand. I'm just not sure I can sell it as a steam. Going to try some fallen debris and see if that works.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## MarylandVol (Feb 5, 2016)

Why not add a kid throwing a rock in the middle of the two layered lines in the pond, and instead turn them into small ripples? or perhaps an animal crossing? I dunno, I think they could be re-purposed as some type of temporary water displacement in the pond. good luck!


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Went with the log jam approach. Put a dead tree on the land on one side, and I think I'll add one to the other side. Although you can't tell from this angle, the tree is leaning over the water.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now all you need is a fisherman pulling out a big largemouth bass out of those lily pads too.:thumbsup:

Too late now but maybe you could have built the remains of what once was a dam on the one side. A washed out dam? 

Or maybe a beaver dam would have worked?


----------

